# Cheese in olive oil



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Why do people put cheese in oil? I have seen the same cheese wrapped and in oil. What gives here?

Thanks,

Jolene


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It's a preservation method to prevent drying out and prevent mold from making a home on the rind.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The oil acts as a barrier of sorts keeping out oxygen which is what allows bacteria to grow. It creates a nearly anaerobic environment much like vacuum sealing. Jennifer


----------

